# iPhone 3G owners - have you tried swapping SIMs (Fido-Rogers)



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm curious to know if either one works in the other. I'm hopefully picking up one tomorrow, and I'm wondering if I'll be able to copy my contacts from my Fido SIM to the new iPhone, which will be activated with Rogers.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

kloan said:


> I'm curious to know if either one works in the other. I'm hopefully picking up one tomorrow, and I'm wondering if I'll be able to copy my contacts from my Fido SIM to the new iPhone, which will be activated with Rogers.


Just sync your current contacts to your computer, then when you get the iphone they will sync to it.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

kloan said:


> I'm curious to know if either one works in the other. I'm hopefully picking up one tomorrow, and I'm wondering if I'll be able to copy my contacts from my Fido SIM to the new iPhone, which will be activated with Rogers.


iPhone doesn't actually read the contacts from a sim card. There may be an application out now (legitimately in AppStore) but from my personal experience, it will not see sim contacts. Unless something has changed in the 2.0 fw. There was also a 3rd party program in Installer that would read + copy contacts.

Good luck tho. and if you find a way to do it, be sure and post back for anyone else... I'm sure there are many others who would like to do this.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Elric said:


> Just sync your current contacts to your computer, then when you get the iphone they will sync to it.


Well, that's impossible because it's a Nokia phone that I have right now, and there's no way of connecting it to my computer.

But that did remind me that I did one final sync before I sold my 1st gen iPhone!

I have entered a few new entries since then, but that's a lot easier adding than my entire phonebook manually.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

jawknee said:


> iPhone doesn't actually read the contacts from a sim card. There may be an application out now (legitimately in AppStore) but from my personal experience, it will not see sim contacts. Unless something has changed in the 2.0 fw. There was also a 3rd party program in Installer that would read + copy contacts.
> 
> Good luck tho. and if you find a way to do it, be sure and post back for anyone else... I'm sure there are many others who would like to do this.


From what I've read, they did add the ability to copy/read SIM entries from the card onto the iPhone.. but not back to the SIM. This is new for 2.0.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

jawknee said:


> iPhone doesn't actually read the contacts from a sim card. There may be an application out now (legitimately in AppStore) but from my personal experience, it will not see sim contacts. Unless something has changed in the 2.0 fw. There was also a 3rd party program in Installer that would read + copy contacts.
> 
> Good luck tho. and if you find a way to do it, be sure and post back for anyone else... I'm sure there are many others who would like to do this.


Out of the box (in the settings) you can import SIM contacts.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

kloan said:


> Well, that's impossible because it's a Nokia phone that I have right now, and there's no way of connecting it to my computer.
> 
> But that did remind me that I did one final sync before I sold my 1st gen iPhone!
> 
> ...


No bluetooth or usb cable? All my phones in the last 5 years came with a usb cable...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

One thing though I could never figure out was how to sync contacts so that they would be added to the Address book.. is that possible?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Elric said:


> No bluetooth or usb cable? All my phones in the last 5 years came with a usb cable...


Nah, this thing is a POS. Some cheapo PAYG phone I got from the lost n found from work.. been using it as a backup since I sold my iPhone.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

kloan said:


> Nah, this thing is a POS. Some cheapo PAYG phone I got from the lost n found from work.. been using it as a backup since I sold my iPhone.


Why did you sell the first phone?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Elric said:


> Why did you sell the first phone?


Needed the cash.. but also in anticipation of the new one. Even though the plans suck, I really want a legit iPhone that I can update without fear, can download apps from the apps store, and the white sure does look good. 

Also wanted faster data speed (edge is very slow) and GPS is great to have as well, once they release something better than Google maps.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

kloan said:


> Needed the cash.. but also in anticipation of the new one. Even though the plans suck, I really want a legit iPhone that I can update without fear, can download apps from the apps store, and the white sure does look good.
> 
> Also wanted faster data speed (edge is very slow) and GPS is great to have as well, once they release something better than Google maps.


Yeah sorry to hijack your thread, I was just curious.
I would use your current contacts (if you synced the old iPhone with them) and add the others...

Seems the easiest.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Elric said:


> Out of the box (in the settings) you can import SIM contacts.


nice that's pretty 'innovative thinking' huh? hehe. I bet there's some first gen owners, (social butterflies) who would've loved that functionality. 

me, i had most of my contacts in address book already so it wasnt that hard. plus it was a labour of love, it being the iPhone and all.

GD, my gen one SUCKS. I need to get a new one!


----------

